# Rear spoiler



## mdilello (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,
I hope someone can help me out, I have a 1970 GTO and I just purchased the rear wing spoiler, it is going to the body shop tomorrow for paint and install. Does any know where I can get a template to show where the spoiler is to mount on the trunk. If so please let me know ASAP.
Thanks for any help you can give me.
Matt


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

mdilello said:


> Hi,
> I hope someone can help me out, I have a 1970 GTO and I just purchased the rear wing spoiler, it is going to the body shop tomorrow for paint and install. Does any know where I can get a template to show where the spoiler is to mount on the trunk. If so please let me know ASAP.
> Thanks for any help you can give me.
> Matt


Go on Ames Performance website. They have instructions that you can download in Adobe Acrobat format.

Take care not to drill the holes exactly where the instructions say to. Put masking tape down covering the area where the spoiler is going to sit. Mark the holes where the directions say. Then screw the studs in the bottom of the spoiler and carefully sit it on the trunk. Line the spoiler up and verify the studs line up where the instructions say they're supposed to be. Chances are, they won't be exact. Mark around the studs, so you will know exactly where to drill.

Good luck.
Dale


----------



## mdilello (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help, nuch apreciated


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

mdilello said:


> Thanks for the help, nuch apreciated


No problem. Good luck


----------

